# Sacramento Valley FT



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

Does anyone have any news on the qual?


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

i wouldn't expect much until later tonight. cell service is not that great up there from what I have been told.


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Qual Placements

1st - #20 Doc - Mark Johnson
2nd - #19 Hoot - Chad Costa
3rd - #10 Piper - Bill Sargenti / Meg Beck
4th - #2 Player - Linda Harger

RJ - #9 Nelly - Don Wannebo
Jam - #25 Storm - John Henninger / David Frankel
Jam - #26 Lincoln - Glenn Gulvin


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Verizon works fine! Congrats to the Qual finishers, very pretty fourth series! Open was very tough, with three holding blinds out in the middle of the field.
Lynn


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

moorelabs said:


> Open was very tough, with three holding blinds out in the middle of the field.
> Lynn


This begs for details; were the bird throwers at the holding blinds throwing birds?;-)


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

moorelabs said:


> Verizon works fine! Congrats to the Qual finishers, very pretty fourth series! Open was very tough, with three holding blinds out in the middle of the field.
> Lynn


3 retired???? Quad??? help a brother out lynn.


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

2 were for the 2 retired guns the 3rd and 4th were to block a hole in the ground and a rock...these blinds did affect some of the dogs...the test was a triple...


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Open Call Backs????


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

thanks for clearing it up chad.


----------



## TTELLIW (Dec 29, 2005)

The Blind That Was Covering The Hole - Was It Standing Up Or Laying Down.
It Sounds Like It Was Standing Up - Guess I'm Answering My Own Question Here.
Couldn't They Have Layed It Down So It Wasn't So Distracting To The Dogs?


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Congrats to Linda and Player on the qual 4th! 

Yip Yip! Go Brown Dogs!

Juli


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congrats to Chad with Hoot n Holler!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Meg Beck and Piper on the Qual third!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

TTELLIW said:


> The Blind That Was Covering The Hole - Was It Standing Up Or Laying Down.
> It Sounds Like It Was Standing Up - Guess I'm Answering My Own Question Here.
> Couldn't They Have Layed It Down So It Wasn't So Distracting To The Dogs?


Standing up, two large holding blinds in the field to "cover up holes"....
derby did two series, only three dropped. 35 back to land blind in the Am


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

No info on the OPEN???
Call Backs; series they are on, winner??


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Huge congrats to Lynn Moore and Free on winning the Derby!! Lynn's one week boot camp at Billy's Place must have paid off big time. 

Good going Lynn and Free!!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congratulations To Lynn and Free!!!!


----------



## Crystal C. (Sep 26, 2008)

Congrats to Five Star General MacArthur (Arthur), owners Carolyn & Delmar Lorenzetti and Handler Luann Pleasant on there Open win!!!


----------



## TTELLIW (Dec 29, 2005)

Congratulations For The Derby Win - Lynn
Way To Go.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Lynn, congrats on winning the Derby with your Brooke youngster!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Way to go Lynn! Congratulations!


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Any other derby results?


Mike


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*ATTAGIRL Lynn!!!!!*


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Crystal C. said:


> Congrats to Five Star General MacArthur (Arthur), owners Carolyn & Delmar Lorenzetti and Handler Luann Pleasant on there Open win!!!



Wooo Yooo Carolyn and Delmar!! Arthur got his Open win!! Sweet deal

Many thanks to Luann P. who's trained Arthur from the get go! Arthur's basics were done by Carol Kackermeyer


----------

